# REEF CARRYING BARGE



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I saw these pontoons accross from my office and thought that they would make a great barge for draging your reefs out to sea on.Let me know if anyone is interested in makeing your own barge or one for the reef builders.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Taking bare pontoons like this is not attractive to reef builders because by the time you build the rest of it and pay for that and then the problem arrives that it won't tow at a reasonable speed and is unstable with much weight in any decent sea these things are really not practical and sometimes become dangerous to deploy off of.

I've been deploying for many years and have seen people try this more than once and if you are trying to deploy decent reefs with enough weight to stay put its not a good idea.

Just my opinion.


----------



## dryhydro (Mar 22, 2009)

They'd be fine for a small houseboat...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *TURTLE (4/22/2009)*I saw these pontoons accross from my office and thought that they would make a great barge for draging your reefs out to sea on.Let me know if anyone is interested in makeing your own barge or one for the reef builders.




make them retractable.in other words build a platform the same size on both sides that ovelap with some sttel tube that goes into its selfon both ends.once its open you can open it up and make it wider at the same time giving you more room and making it more stable.any kind of cable pulley system will work to make the thing open upi think weight would be the issue.make sure the other side weighs more than what you are dropping.

if you engineered it right you can make it detract outward to deploy the reefs down the center using a small crane built onto it.why dump over the side when you go down the center.i would weld scaffolding to the base of the platforms and run a truss down the center that you can posistion over what you were trying to deploy.

use an electric winch to lift the reef than open the pontoons up and drop.put your head to it and you could come up with something sweet.



is it all worth it .probably not since there is to much natuaral bottom that produces fish.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What were they in the last life?? Propane, ammonia?? Could be dangerous welding to them. Sea-r-cy


----------

